# Newbie Smoker!! Any and all tips are greatly appreciated!!!



## richardsonns (Dec 26, 2014)

We got a Masterbuilt Smoker for Christmas this year and I am dying to try it out! We have a couple of deer roasts in our deep freeze that I'm thinking would be a good start. Plus we bought some pork loins and a turkey. Obviously we won't be doing them all at the same time but any tips are welcome! We bought some hickory, mesquite, apple and pecan wood chips and I presmoked it tonight. Thanks and I hope everyone had a very merry Christmas!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello, first off... Welcome to the forum!  The search bar up at the top of the page is a real useful tool...  
As far as the things you've stated, I've not done much with pork loin so not gonna give much advise there....

You mentioned deer roast, IMHO.... Venison makes great jerky & snack sticks !  However, if ya have some time & wanna try somethin different... ya could try what is known on the forum as Venison Dried Beef....  Here's my recent first try at VDB.... With help from a couple of the great folks on the forum here, this really is a great forum with great folks that really like to help...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173822/my-first-go-at-venison-dried-beef

Now the turkey, I really like to brine my turkeys at least a day in advance... Makes for a nice, moist bird....  So after the thawing, I usually brine it in Tips Slaughterhouse Brine for a day...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry

Then after the brine, take out, rinse & pat dry....  I rub down with either peanut or olive oil, then sprinkle with a little rub & smoke round 250-265* til IT of 165* in the breast.... Once IT is reached, rest bout 1/2 hr to let the juices redistribute, slice & enjoy....

Also, when ya get a chance.... Ya may wanna check out this link for some help & info on your new toy !  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/8/masterbuilt-electric-smoker-mes-owners


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome to SMF.

First season the smoker.  Usually for my first cooks I do chicken, cheap and easy. This way I can find the hot spots and get a feel for the temp ranges.

I would also calibrate the thermometer. Knowing your temps and the accuracy is a bit important.  

Turkey cook to 165° allow to rest before slicing. For crispy skin , when the bird gets to 150° place in a oven preset at 375° and finsh cooking. Or you could fry it, but that is a total other adventure.

Pork loin cook to 140° and allow to rest before slicing. Do not cook above 150° or younrun a chance of being dry. Also loins are not for pulling, not enough fat and will be very dry.

Not much experience with venison,  so I would go with whatnhas been suggested as a start, then adjust future cooks.


----------



## susieqz (Jan 1, 2015)

you may wish to experiment with cheaper cuts. speaking for myself, pork loin, unless it's cured, just doesn't benefit from smoking near as much as a cheap butt. a butt becomes an amazing piece of meat when smoked, due to the interior fat n connective tissue within. 

try both. i think you will find a cheap butt will be superior to any expensive cut, when slowly smoked.


----------

